# Diary of a Dirty Girl



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

Not what you think but got your attention! This sight is:

http://www.gardenbetty.com/garden-of-eatin/

Has some good information on prepping.....:beercheer:


----------



## PipLogan (Apr 25, 2011)

RevWC said:


> Not what you think but got your attention! This sight is:
> 
> http://www.gardenbetty.com/garden-of-eatin/
> 
> Has some good information on prepping.....:beercheer:


False advertising


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Your blog said to harvest garlic when half the leaves/blades are dry.
That is to late in zone 8, I harvest when the leaves/blades are 1/3 dry, after the week of not watering.
You must be young or new to gardening or in a colder state.


----------

